# Spartacus: Season One



## mal (Apr 19, 2010)

Wife and I have been Watching this on Sunday Nights for 13 Weeks...

What a Bloodbath of a Final Show!

Yet this Bitch:

Spartacus: Blood and Sand: Character: Ilithyia

Survives...



peace...


----------



## boedicca (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr. Boe and I LOVE that show!   We watched it from Episode One.   

Ilithyia is a bitch - but I suspect she will get her just desserts in a future season.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 19, 2010)

What a kick-ass series this is. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to catch but a handful of episodes.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 19, 2010)

Comcast has all of them available On Demand, if you get that.


----------



## mal (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> What a kick-ass series this is. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to catch but a handful of episodes.



13... And everyone was Exceptional.

It's Movie Quality every week.

Wife and I are Jonesin' for Next Season... Like January 2011?...

FUCK!...

I'm gonna be 39 by then!



peace...


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Comcast has all of them available On Demand, if you get that.



We have Mediacommie, but I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## mal (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Comcast has all of them available On Demand, if you get that.



Our Comcast has already dropped like 1, 2 & 3... JUPITER'S COCK!



peace...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Great series.. well done all round.. alas.. my wife finds it too disturbing.. too real.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 19, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Comcast has all of them available On Demand, if you get that.
> ...





Not every venture ends in climax...a fact known well to every woman.


(Our Comcast still has all 13 episodes.    )


----------



## mal (Apr 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I Checked... Ours does also. 



peace...


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 20, 2010)

Hot damn I found all the episodes on my Mediacom receiver.


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Wife and I have been Watching this on Sunday Nights for 13 Weeks...
> 
> What a Bloodbath of a Final Show!
> 
> ...


you watch gay programming with your wife?

who knew?


----------



## mal (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> Hot damn I found all the episodes on my Mediacom receiver.



We just Started over again @ Episode 1...



peace...


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuck! I was up until 1:30 this morning watching 1-6. 
Now to stumble into work...


----------



## mal (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> Fuck! I was up until 1:30 this morning watching 1-6.
> Now to stumble into work...








^My Favorite...



peace...


----------



## Dante (Apr 21, 2010)

Dante said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Wife and I have been Watching this on Sunday Nights for 13 Weeks...
> ...



Wait! Are you married to a she-male?  


I get IT now .. your Wife *wink*  





_
note: you introduced your wife...if she exists..._


----------



## mal (Apr 21, 2010)

Katrina Law... That's her Name... Yummy.



peace...


----------



## mal (Apr 21, 2010)

Very much so...



peace...


----------



## mal (Apr 21, 2010)

peace...


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 21, 2010)

Geez I thought I'd seen it all until they disposed of the Gaul that tried to off Sparkycuss. This shit is gruesome.


----------



## mal (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> Geez I thought I'd seen it all until they disposed of the Gaul that tried to off Sparkycuss. This shit is gruesome.



Dainty probably came in his own Face when that happened... 



peace...


----------



## Titanic Sailor (Apr 21, 2010)

Little prick killed Varro.


----------



## Titanic Sailor (Apr 21, 2010)

The Pacific is good too. Part 4 was innnnnnntense. Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## mal (Apr 21, 2010)

Titanic Sailor said:


> The Pacific is good too. Part 4 was innnnnnntense. Sorry, wrong thread.



I've been Meanin' to Watch that also...

Limited Time in front of the Tube...

Wife has an Equal and Mostly Overriding Vote. 

Not a War Movie Fan, her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






peace...


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Go Sportacus!!!!


----------



## boedicca (Apr 21, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck! I was up until 1:30 this morning watching 1-6.
> ...











^^^ My favorite (totally drool worthy).


----------



## mal (Apr 21, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> Go Sportacus!!!!



^That's the Gay Dainty was looking for!... 

That dude is Fucking Creepy... The young girl on the Show and he will eventually have Issues in the Media...

Something ain't right there.



peace...


----------



## mal (Apr 21, 2010)

boedicca said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Wife's Fav also...



peace...


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 21, 2010)

A veritable cinematic mind fuck of a show.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great show. I was upset when Rome was cancelled, but Spartacus fills the void. Damn good ending, best part is when they kill that little prick. 

However, they did kill off two of the shows best characters: Lucy Lawless and Baitus.


----------



## mal (Apr 22, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Great show. I was upset when Rome was cancelled, but Spartacus fills the void. Damn good ending, best part is when they kill that little prick.
> 
> However, they did kill off two of the shows best characters: Lucy Lawless and Baitus.



Rome was Great, but it Pales in Comparison to this Series...



peace...


----------



## boedicca (Apr 22, 2010)

Rome compared to Spartacus is like a candle to the sun.

Spartacus complete outshines it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 22, 2010)

My son knows the director. Maybe I can get a Spartacus coffee mug. Or frisbee.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 22, 2010)

Or a LOIN CLOTH!


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 22, 2010)

Or a comely slave wench to sate my desires. 

Just finished the last episode. *whew*

This series will reap many awards.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 22, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Rome compared to Spartacus is like a candle to the sun.
> 
> Spartacus complete outshines it.





tha malcontent said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Great show. I was upset when Rome was cancelled, but Spartacus fills the void. Damn good ending, best part is when they kill that little prick.
> ...



I don't know they were both pretty damn good.


----------



## froggy (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm wondering if when season two starts,spartacus wakes from a dream, although they say it may be a different guy playing spartacus.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope they keep the same actor.  He's really developed the role quite well.


----------



## froggy (Apr 23, 2010)

boedicca said:


> I hope they keep the same actor.  He's really developed the role quite well.



Andy Whitfield Has Cancer: 'Spartacus' Actor Diagnosed With Non-Hodgkin Lymphoma


----------



## mal (Apr 23, 2010)

froggy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they keep the same actor.  He's really developed the role quite well.
> ...



Damn... My Wife's Father Fought that for 5 Years... This News will Upset her on a Personal Level.



peace...


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 23, 2010)

froggy said:


> I'm wondering if when season two starts,spartacus wakes from a dream, although they say it may be a different guy playing spartacus.



I heard that also. That the current actor got cancer or something. What I read is they might do a prequal to Season 1 with a different actor, until the current guy is ready to start shooting.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 23, 2010)

froggy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they keep the same actor.  He's really developed the role quite well.
> ...


So there is some good news!



> According to the network, doctors say the cancer was detected in its early stages and is "very treatable."


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 23, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if when season two starts,spartacus wakes from a dream, although they say it may be a different guy playing spartacus.
> ...



They should wait until he mends. This isn't James Bond we're dealing with.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 10, 2010)

Wouldn't this series qualify for an Emmy nomination?

I don't see it mentioned in any of the categories.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 11, 2010)

Anybody? Yo- little help?


----------



## Dante (Jul 11, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Great show. I was upset when Rome was cancelled, but Spartacus fills the void. Damn good ending, best part is when they kill that little prick.
> ...



I'll look for it on netflix


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 11, 2010)

Production on Starz&#8217; &#8216;Spartacus&#8217; Six-Part Prequel to Begin This Summer

Andy Whitfield to Appear In Two Episodes Along With Lucy Lawless, John Hannah, Peter Mensah Plus Other Returning and New Characters

LOS ANGELES, May 11 /PRNewswire/ &#8212; NCTA Cable Show 2010 &#8212; Pre-production is underway on a six-part prequel to Starz&#8217; hit original series &#8220;Spartacus: Blood and Sand.&#8221; 

Andy Whitfield, who played the title character in the series, will appear in the prequel briefly, but Lucy Lawless and John Hannah take center stage in this story of the rise of the House of Batiatus and its champions before Spartacus arrives as a captured Thracian slave. With the title still to be determined, the prequel will begin production this summer in New Zealand, and is slated to air on Starz in January 2011.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 11, 2010)

Good news!  I hope Andy's recovery is successful.  It will be fun to see John Hannah and Lucy Lawless chew up the scenery in a few more episodes.


----------



## mal (Jul 11, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> Production on Starz Spartacus Six-Part Prequel to Begin This Summer
> 
> Andy Whitfield to Appear In Two Episodes Along With Lucy Lawless, John Hannah, Peter Mensah Plus Other Returning and New Characters
> 
> ...



Nice... Hopefully the Series can continue after Whitfields recovery...



peace...


----------



## froggy (Jul 11, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Wife and I have been Watching this on Sunday Nights for 13 Weeks...
> 
> What a Bloodbath of a Final Show!
> 
> ...



But will season two open with it all being a dream? Ahh!


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 14, 2010)

Release date Sept. 21.

It can be pre-ordered at Amazon. (also available mit der Blu-Ray)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Spartacus-Blood-Complete-First-Season/dp/B003PIUBZS/ref=sr_tr_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1281829205&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Spartacus: Blood and Sand - The Complete First Season: Andy Whitfield, John Hannah, Peter Mensah, Lucy Lawless, Nick Tarabay, Viva Bianca, Lesley-Ann Brandt, Jai Courtney, Siaosi Fonua, David Austin, Craig Walsh Wrightson, Rob Tapert, Sam[/ame]


----------



## mal (Aug 22, 2010)

Good to know...



peace...


----------



## froggy (Aug 23, 2010)

The new season is just weeks away.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 23, 2010)

froggy said:


> The new season is just weeks away.



He's no gladiator!

Or is he glad he ate her.


----------



## froggy (Aug 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Aho2QyA5jY]YouTube - Spartacus Blood and Sand Season 2 - Unofficial HD trailer[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 23, 2010)

That's more like it.


----------



## mal (Aug 23, 2010)

So it's on?...

I take it he Beat the Illness?



peace...


----------



## froggy (Aug 23, 2010)

So far so good.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 19, 2010)

Spartacus Star Andy Whitfield Leaves Show After Cancer Recurrence

I was a trailer for the prequel. Lots of footage from season 1.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 19, 2010)

I just hope there's some fresh T & A... Lucy does need to toned up a bit..


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 19, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I just hope there's some fresh T & A... Lucy does need to toned up a bit..



oh i dont know.....i would be all over that 40+ year old......


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope there's some fresh T & A... Lucy does need to toned up a bit..
> ...



Well .. I suppose, as members of the, "Dirty Old Men's Club" we'd all like to think so!!


----------



## Dante (Sep 19, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Wife and I have been Watching this on Sunday Nights for 13 Weeks...
> 
> What a Bloodbath of a Final Show!
> 
> ...



is it on netflix yet? what cable company ran it -- reruns?


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Wife and I have been Watching this on Sunday Nights for 13 Weeks...
> ...


It's on the Starz upon Thars movie channel. I think you can still call it up with the "on demand" feature.


----------



## mal (Sep 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Wife and I have been Watching this on Sunday Nights for 13 Weeks...
> ...



Starz and it was on Netflix...



peace...


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 20, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> Spartacus Star Andy Whitfield Leaves Show After Cancer Recurrence
> 
> I was a trailer for the prequel. Lots of footage from season 1.



That sucks, Whitfield did a great job with the character! Not sure the show will be the same without him.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 23, 2010)

Available now at Amazon for $30. On sale at Bust Buy for $45.
I checked Whore Mart and they were either out, or aren't stocking it. 
Just FYI.


----------

